# Виктор Гридин, фото.



## Sti1 (24 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте! Долгое время ищу фотографии с Виктором Гридиным, но нахожу малое количество, и таких фотографий как в этом видео:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5CRNnORKX0 не нашёл нигде. Вот и за помощью обращаюсь к Вам, баянисты и аккордеонисты, не могли бы вы мне передать папку с фотографиями гридина, или ссылку на сайт, где их много на мою почту [email protected] / Заранее спасибо!


----------



## MAN (28 Июн 2021)

На днях посмотрел фильм "Огонь из преисподней" 1957 года и вдруг поразился удивительному внешнему сходству американского актёра Роберта Митчема с Виктором Гридиным. Причём похожи у них не только черты лица, но и мимика. Чудеса да и только!


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июн 2021)

Ну так это и есть Р. Митчем. Так же как Ю. Андропов- совсем не Андропов, а Гленн Миллер. Ну, это всем известно... .








Юрий Андропов и Гленн Миллер - одно и то же лицо?


Ю. Андропов Ю. Андропов Процедуру подмены политического лидера двойником можно назвать традицией, одной из граней политтехнологий, отработанных с древних времён. Были двойники у египетских... 4 фото




www.perunica.ru




И таких историй- великое множество.


----------

